# question about breeding contracts



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It sounds like you have an irresponsible breeder you've been dealing with. That whole thing is not sounding right to me. What is the exact wording on the contract regarding her entitlement to breeding your dog? And how does AKC relate to the contract? Did you contact the AKC to verify that this is on the up and up? Remember, just because a dog comes from "AKC" doesn't mean everything.

I would send her a certified return receipt letter asking her about the papers. And if you do not get a response, I don't see how anything can hold up legally. But of course, I'm not a lawyer. I doubt though, that you have anything to worry about. You'd need papers, you'd want to show your dog conformation and see how he stacks up. You'd want to have genetic health testing performed first and have the temperament assessed. A dog should not be bred until he is a minimum of 2 years old so you can see how he's turning out as far as health and conformation, temperament etc. 

Good luck. If you're really concerned, I'd say contact a contract lawyer. Let us know how things work out.


----------



## Miyas Mommy (Oct 22, 2012)

The first item on the contrat says she is selling me a purebred standard poodle that is registerable with AKC and I will recieve papers when she recieves them. Then later in the contract it says the breeder has breeding right from 18 months to 3 years (only once) and thqt she wil have her testing done for breeding. Im thinking though that since I never recieved paperwork from her that she has broken the contract. It really wouldn't matter except now im having some concerns about breeding her and would rather fix her also she has to keep my dog for 4 to 5 weeks (that a long time to be away) at the time I thought it was great because I got a discounted rate for her


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

That is an odd arrangement. How old is the dog? AKC can be slow.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Are you willing to give up the discount? I would send a certified letter requesting stating you have been unable to get a hold of her and since you have been unable to obtain papers for her you will schedule her spay in approximately X number of weeks. Worse case if she provides papers, a judge will likely grant her the discount you received, which seems fair since you no longer want to have her bred,


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

CharismaticMillie said:


> That is an odd arrangement. How old is the dog? AKC can be slow.


In her recent intro thread, the OP said, "Miya just turned 1 on July 26th."


----------



## Miyas Mommy (Oct 22, 2012)

My girl just turned 1 on July 26th. I would be willing to give her mon ey if it came to it. I just think its weird she wont get back to me. Thank you all for your help


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She likely will not be looking at breeding her until she is two, so isn't in a hurry. I agree though...odd arrangement.


----------



## Boomboomdeboom (Apr 13, 2013)

This is an odd arrangement. We are guardians to our female. Obligated to one litter after the age of 2. We paid a reduced price for breeder's pick of the litter. Our breeder was in contact with us constantly. Explaining COI, colors, size, timing, etc. Her breeding plans.

We received the AKC registration papers in a reasonable amount of time. We are listed as co-owners.

Granted all guardian contracts are different. We actually have a verbal agreement nothing in writing. Everything has worked out fine. I don't recommend this loose of a contract for everyone.

I agree, if the breeder is not responding to phone calls or emails I would send a registered letter with a return receipt requesting the papers to be sure the pup was registered with AKC. Let the breeder know what your plan of action is. If the dog is not registered and at least lists you as a co-owner, I certainly would not offer to pay anymore money. If not, also no more money and go forward with your plans to have her spayed in X amount of time if no response.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Selling a bitch on breeding terms used to be quite common, I believe, but I think in the US it has been overtaken by co-ownership arrangements. I can absolutely understand how, as your understanding of what it might mean for your dog has grown, so has your reluctance to go ahead with it. And it does sound as if the breeder's circumstances have changed - if you cannot contact her, how could you let her know if you were to change address, or if the dog showed health problems that made breeding inadvisable? I would do whatever was necessary to break the contract, up to and including refunding the discount, but I doubt that will be necessary - looks like the breeder is no longer interested.


----------



## Miyas Mommy (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all your help. I will be sending her a letter on Monday. Thank you again


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad you now have a course of action to follow. Your girl is a beauty. I find it concerning the breeder has apparently shown so little interest in her during her important first year of growth and development. Maybe things have gone awry for the breeder, hard to know. I wish you luck in safeguarding your girl and keeping her healthy and happy in your care.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I can totally understand why you are having second thoughts. I couldn't let either of my two go back to the breeder for 4/5 weeks,it's a long time. You don't know if it might affect her temperament,or upset her to be taken from you. You would also think that the breeder would want to look at her properly before she breeds from her,she might not be suitable. You don't sound happy at all about the arrangement,so if it were me I would email or write to her again and say if you havent heard from her by a certain date you will assume the agreement is null and void. Good luck.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Carrie-e said:


> I can totally understand why you are having second thoughts. I couldn't let either of my two go back to the breeder for 4/5 weeks,it's a long time. You don't know if it might affect her temperament,or upset her to be taken from you. You would also think that the breeder would want to look at her properly before she breeds from her,she might not be suitable. You don't sound happy at all about the arrangement,so if it were me I would email or write to her again and say if you havent heard from her by a certain date you will assume the agreement is null and void. Good luck.


And I hate to say this, but I would be terrified to let my dog go to someone who is not freely and frequently communicative - what if your dog was with her, and she went silent!
Some might not agree with this, but I would get my dog spayed, go silent on the breeder, and deal with any (unlikely) fallout after...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> And I hate to say this, but I would be terrified to let my dog go to someone who is not freely and frequently communicative - what if your dog was with her, and she went silent!
> Some might not agree with this, but I would get my dog spayed, go silent on the breeder, and deal with any (unlikely) fallout after...


Absolutely agree. :adore:


----------



## Miyas Mommy (Oct 22, 2012)

That what my husband says to do. ignore her and do what we want with our girl.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Weird I think for her NOT to have papers when you got your puppy. I have bought 6 poodles ranging in age from 7 weeks to 1 year and every one of them came with papers that the breeder signed in front of me and gave to me when I was picking up the puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miyas Mommy (Oct 22, 2012)

That the reason in nervous about let her have her for 4 weeks. We picked up our girl at 12 weeks and she wqs the last one she should have had papers in hand I would think


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Miyas Mommy said:


> That what my husband says to do. ignore her and do what we want with our girl.


Exactly - as someone said, the very worst that could happen If she went to the trouble to take you to court is that you might have to pay the discount.
Though I might write her a certified letter stating due to the fact that she never provided , nor responded to your multiple requests for the papers, SHE has rendered the dog ineligible for breeding, therefore you are having her spayed - it is always good to have these things in writing. You can also mail a copy to yourself and leave it unopened - to be opened by the judge - if it ever comes to that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miyas Mommy (Oct 22, 2012)

That's very smart! Thank you. I highly doubt she would take me to court over her but you never know now a days


----------

